# Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?



## Gebieter (11. November 2008)

*Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Passt der Kühler auf n P5Q Pro?? Ich hab gelesen, dass man dazu ne Lamelle am NB Kühler verbiegen müsste, aber stimmt das?? Weil andererseits habe ich wieder gelesen dass es passt.

Hat jemand den Groß Glockner auf nem P5Q Pro verbaut und kann dazu etwas sagen??


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

poste ma link zum kühler


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Das ist doch ein ziemlich bekannter Kühler, den müsste man auch ohne Link kennen. Oder du verwendest Google.

Ich denke er passt drauf, ein Mugen wurde vor kurzem auch drauf verbaut, der ist nochmal ein Stückchen größer und breiter.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

finde aber nichts


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Versuchs mal mit nem C statt nem G. 
Statt Groß Glockner (wie der Berg) Groß Clockner (im Sinne von overclocking)

Aber hier für dich ein Link.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

also auf mein ds-4 (p35) passter ohne probs alles bestens ^^ also auf das board dürfte der auch passen ...musst mal nach dem normalen Groß Glockner suchen ..wenn der auf dein board passt (wenn es bewertungen irgendwo gibt) dann passt der be auch ^^


----------



## the freaker (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein ziemlich bekannter Kühler, den müsste man auch ohne Link kennen. Oder du verwendest Google.
> 
> Ich denke er passt drauf, ein Mugen wurde vor kurzem auch drauf verbaut, der ist nochmal ein Stückchen größer und breiter.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.



> Find aber nichts



Gib das doch auf pcgh ein!


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

na wenn der den berg hin schreibt ist das ja klar das ich nicht finde 
auser den berg


----------



## Biosman (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Hier habe ich mal 2 Fotos für dich, habe den EKL seit anfang der woche! sehr tolles teil 

Er passt wunderbar! Nur ein kleines teil eckt an den NB kühler! Man muss aber nix verbiegen oder sowas, bissi friemeln und dann passt das!


----------



## Gebieter (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

GEIL, thx. Genau sowas hab ich gesucht.

Aber was meints mit Anecken und rumfriemeln??  Einfach bissel rumdrücken und rummachen oder wie??


----------



## Biosman (11. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Ist eigentlich relativ einfach^^ musst nur etwas ruhiger an die sache rangehen  und genau gucken, is halt mm arbeit *G*


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (12. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Das Thema scheint zwar schon erledigt zu sein, ich gebe jedoch trotzdem mein Wissen dazu ab.
Da mich diese Frage nämlich auch ein paar Tage quälte und hier im Forum leider auch keiner etwas genaues sagen konnte, habe ich mich per E-Mail an die Redaktion gewandt. Und Herr Möllendorf teilte mir in der Antwort mit, daß der Kühler ohne Probleme auf das P5Q-Pro passt.

mfg 

Michael


----------



## Gebieter (12. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Hmm also wenn ich mir den Groß Clockner kauf, dann mit zusätzlicher WLP... Diese Liquid Metal Pad ist definitiv nichts für mich.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass der passt  .


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (12. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Da machst Du auch nichts verkehrt, ich persönlich traue dem pad auch nicht über den weg. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus das Ding.
Ich habe mir dazu die STG1 WLP von Zalman mitgenommen und kann nicht meckern.


----------



## gokzilla (12. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Email an Herrn Möllendorf geschrieben, ob der Kühler in meinen Asus P5Q passt. Kein e,pro oder deluxe, einfach die normale Asus P5Q. 

Ähm um den Kühler zu installieren, muss man das Motherboard unbegingt ausbauen ?


----------



## the freaker (12. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Ja musst du.
Nur bei dem AM 2 Sockel musst den Groß Clockner nicht ausbauen.


----------



## gokzilla (12. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

ok, vielen dank


----------



## kill_bill (13. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> also auf mein ds-4 (p35) passter ohne probs alles bestens



sorry wegen der nachfrage, aber du meinst das gigybyte p35-ds4 oder ?
ich hab das gleiche board und will mir auch den lüfter kaufen, habe aber keine lust ihn reklamieren zu müssen.
Hat sonst jemand Erfahrungen mit dem beigelegtem Silberpad gemacht? In PCGH 12/08 stand ja, dass sich damit die Kühlleistung leicht verbessert im Vergleich zu einen normalen Wärmeleitpaste.

Kann das jemand bestätigen ?

mfg und thx


----------



## Gebieter (13. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Es mag die Temperatur verbessern ja, aber dass Zeug musst erst einbrennen und ausserdem bekommt man dass nicht mehr ohne weiteres weg. Also wenn ich n Groß Clockner nehme, dann auf jeden Fall mit normaler Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## gokzilla (13. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Habe Asus P5Q (kein e, pro oder deluxe) und habe vor ein paar Stunden die EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner blue edition eingebaut. Jedoch zeigt mein Lüfter nach unten, nach oben wäre es viel zu knapp bei meinem Antec 900.
 CPU temp : 28c, cores: 52,45,50,49c.
Habe kurz streßtest CPU mit everest gemacht und cpu ging auf knapp 50c hoch und cores auf über 70c hab sofort aus gemacht. Ist das normal ?

Ach ja CPU ist übertaktet. last 3,4ghz.

Idle und Last dreht der Lüfter mit 1455 umin.


----------



## the freaker (14. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Welche cpu hast du denn?


----------



## gokzilla (14. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

intel 9550 quad

kann der Alpenföhn nicht schneller drehen ? der ist sowieso unhörbar bei mir, mehr speed würde nicht schaden.


----------



## Shibi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Mehr als 12V solltest du nicht versuchen. 
Aber du kannst den Lüfter gegen ein leistungsstärkeres Modell austauschen.

mfg, shibi


----------



## Mick73 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Ja er passt. Habs ohne große Probleme hinbekommen und dabei war es mein erstes Mal das ich selber einen Kühler montiert habe.
Engste Stelle siehe Bild 4, zwischen Befestigungsklammer und dem Kupferkühlkörper vom Board. Die Klammer an dieser Stelle sollte man als erstes in die Rastnase einführen. Dann die Klammer auf der andren Seite, da ist genug Platz.

Ob man den Clockner auch um 90° gedreht montieren (das der Propeller über den Speicherriegeln ist) kann weiß ich nicht. Ich habs nicht hinbekommen.

Kniffelig dürfte allerdings der Ausbau des Kühlers werden da man die Klammer an der engen Stelle wohl aus Platzmangel schlecht wieder von der Rastnase abbekommt.

P.S.: Irgendwo hab ich gelesen das man ein paar Kühlrippen vom Board verbiegen muss um den Clockner zu montieren. Das war bei mir NICHT notwendig.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (27. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

Warum hast Du den denn so rum Montiert und nicht um 90° versetzt ? 
Es passt ja, wie man im Post von "Biosman" auf Seite 1 sehen kann. Ist das wegen der Allgemeinen Kühlung in Deinem Tower ?


----------



## Mick73 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*



EdeDerSchwede schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den denn so rum Montiert und nicht um 90° versetzt ?
> Es passt ja, wie man im Post von "Biosman" auf Seite 1 sehen kann. Ist das wegen der Allgemeinen Kühlung in Deinem Tower ?



Hoppla, das passt ja tatsächlich auch um 90° gedreht. Naja jetzt bau ich ihn nicht wieder um. Meine Kiste bleibt auch so kühl genug. Den Post von "Biosman" habe ich wohl übersehen.
Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Gebieter (28. November 2008)

*AW: Passt ein Groß Glockner BE auf ein P5Q Pro?*

So, ich hab ihn jetzt auch montiert und er passt prima aufs P5Q Pro. Wie schon gesagt wurde, n kleines Teil eckt n bissel am Northbridge Kühler an, aber da muss man einfach die Klammer zuerst reindrücken, dann geht das auch.

Allerdings hab ich mir gestern auch n P5Q Pro beim Umbau geschrottet, warum weiss ich auch nicht. Heute hab ich s umgetauscht und jetzt läuft alles wieder prima.

@ Mick 

Die gleichen Ramriegel hab ich auch  .


----------

